# Sparks Update



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

From ---->>>>LA Times



> .....Another roster casualty is veteran reserve guard Sophia Witherspoon. The acquisition of Stiles, taken by the Sparks in the league dispersal draft last week, made Witherspoon expendable.


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

It will be a INTERESTING year to watch the Sparks.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I bet Sophia is wondering if Jackie Stiles will ever go away. Jackie was the reason she was traded from Portland to LA. Rumor has it, Sophia's attitude went in the dumper when Coach Hargrove said the offense runs through Jackie at the beginning of Jackie's rookie season. Apparently, it wasn't a personal thing with Stiles (I still wonder about that) but a thing with Hargrove. I remember seeing Sophia throw a fit at the end of the Fire bench one game and she was talking back to Hargrove.

Oh well, I think LA is better off with Stiles, even with the injuries. They can afford to wait on her to heal and when she does, I am afraid of what will happen. Sophia is past her prime so in the end, Stiles in the better choice.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> I bet Sophia is wondering if Jackie Stiles will ever go away. Jackie was the reason she was traded from Portland to LA. Rumor has it, Sophia's attitude went in the dumper when Coach Hargrove said the offense runs through Jackie at the beginning of Jackie's rookie season. Apparently, it wasn't a personal thing with Stiles (I still wonder about that) but a thing with Hargrove. I remember seeing Sophia throw a fit at the end of the Fire bench one game and she was talking back to Hargrove.
> 
> Oh well, I think LA is better off with Stiles, even with the injuries. They can afford to wait on her to heal and when she does, I am afraid of what will happen. Sophia is past her prime so in the end, Stiles in the better choice.


Jackie Stiles is very popular palyer in this part of the country where I am from.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

PLEASE don't let the Sparks win it again.

Please Coop, Swoopes, Tina Thompson, Arcain... show them whats up..

STuart


----------

